

Internet activists take aim at a new House cybersecurity bill - johnr8201
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/220419-after-killing-sopa-internet-activists-take-aim-at-new-cybersecurity-bill

======
jnt8686
This bill gives big internet companies more power and less oversight. We will
see whether all the triumph and idealism around the "people power" defeat of
SOPA/PIPA was effectively astroturf. CISPA threatens basic user privacy, not
the user generated content cash cow. We will see how far this protest gets
without the support of silicon valley big money.

------
nextparadigms
The list of companies supporting this bill:

[http://intelligence.house.gov/bill/cyber-intelligence-
sharin...](http://intelligence.house.gov/bill/cyber-intelligence-sharing-and-
protection-act-2011)

~~~
draggnar
Didn't expect to see Facebook

------
Havoc
_sigh_ Its annoying that such a large chunk of the internet falls under the
jurisdiction of these clowns and their lobbying bullshit.

------
snowwrestler
I think folks need to understand what this bill is intended to do. When
companies and governments detect and analyze intrusion attempts, they collect
a lot of data. Currently they tend not to share that data with one another,
for fear of opening themselves up to bad press, shareholder lawsuits, etc. As
a result, a lot of easily preventable attacks work against company after
company after company.

The idea behind this bill is to create a safe way for companies to more easily
share and learn, with a minimum of lag, about new attack vectors. A simple
analogy might be to think of an immune system--it works best if the entire
immune system goes on alert to fight each new infection (this is how vaccines
work).

The definitions in the bill seem overly broad, and the fears are that it will
be used to collect and share personal info and user-generated content.

These fears are legitimate, but I think it would be better to address these
fears by narrowing the language rather than killing the bill.

It's not SOPA in disguise. It's a cybersecurity bill that needs some work.
Most bills that are introduced need work; that's why the Congressional
legislative process is so complex and long.

* Edit: for grammar

